# Getting rid of scuds.



## Ash_bash (30 Apr 2021)

Hello all, I'm after your advise on scuds, (small Amphipods)
 they are like the cockroaches of the aquarium world, I swear these guys could survive an atomic blast!

I knowingly added them to my aquarium as a kind of clean up crew for amongst my HC Cuba, I kind of say they work but boy do they breed! 

I'm upgrading my tank from a 35 cube to a 40 (not much I know, but it fits my stand better)

But I have a chance of just starting fresh, I didn't want to reintroduce them into my new Scape because I may want to sell plants out of it at some point.

The only issue is I'm holding alot of buces in this tank ready for the new Scape, which inadvertently will have scuds on them.

What's the best way to eradicate them off the plants before the swap over, maybe a solution or something?

I was thinking maybe moving the livestock into a holding tank, then nuking the Scape with co2 over a week, hopefully plants will be fine but the scuds would perish?

What do you guys think?

-cheers, Ash


----------



## Wookii (30 Apr 2021)

Do you have pictures of them, how large are they?

Why do you want to get rid of them? As far as I am aware, they are a beneficial detritus eater. I'd actually like to introduce some into my tanks at some point.

EDIT: Don't know how accurate it is, but some interesting info on their algae eating abilities too: Freshwater Scuds: The Ultimate Algae Eaters?


----------



## Wookii (30 Apr 2021)

Just one thought if you really feel the need to get rid of them, and its going to be a new scape anyway, you could try and gas them with high levels of CO2. I'm not sure there are many aquatics creatures that could live through a couple of weeks of a very yellow/clear drop checker, and your plants would be unaffected.


----------



## Ash_bash (30 Apr 2021)

I'll try get a picture of them, there maybe 3/5mm max. It's fun watching my Dario Dario stalking them.
Come to think of it all my algae issue did disappear when I added the things, maybe I'll keep them, just didn't want to effect anyone else's tanks.

I can send some if you want?


----------



## Wookii (30 Apr 2021)

Ash_bash said:


> I'll try get a picture of them, there maybe 3/5mm max. It's fun watching my Dario Dario stalking them.
> Come to think of it all my algae issue did disappear when I added the things, maybe I'll keep them, just didn't want to effect anyone else's tanks.
> 
> I can send some if you want?



That would be great if you don't mind Ash. I'm all for having different bugs in my tank, particularly if they help clean stuff up - I have a self seeded population of ostracods in my low tech which are frequently entertaining to watch!

Do you have the scuds in a high tech tank? I assume they are fine with a low pH?


----------



## Ash_bash (30 Apr 2021)

Yeah no worries, pm me your address and I'll try and catch some of the blighters this weekend for you, I'd put them to work in your filter media, I haven't had to clean mine out yet and it's been 6+ month's.

Yeah they are fine in my high tec, pH is around 6 to 6.5. they don't seem to touch the healthy plants but it looks like they have the occasional nibble of the dead stuff.

I brought 4 black tiger Dario to keep the population in check, they definitely make a difference or they have just pushed them in hiding, they must like them as they chase them down something fierce if they swim in the open, normally the Dario poke there head into a clearing in the Cuba carpet and stay completely still for minutes, and then if they see movement they strike! First time I saw them doing it I thought they'd kicked the bucket.


----------



## Wookii (30 Apr 2021)

Ash_bash said:


> Yeah no worries, pm me your address and I'll try and catch some of the blighters this weekend for you, I'd put them to work in your filter media, I haven't had to clean mine out yet and it's been 6+ month's.
> 
> Yeah they are fine in my high tec, pH is around 6 to 6.5. they don't seem to touch the healthy plants but it looks like they have the occasional nibble of the dead stuff.
> 
> I brought 4 black tiger Dario to keep the population in check, they definitely make a difference or they have just pushed them in hiding, they must like them as they chase them down something fierce if they swim in the open, normally the Dario poke there head into a clearing in the Cuba carpet and stay completely still for minutes, and then if they see movement they strike! First time I saw them doing it I thought they'd kicked the bucket.



Brilliant stuff. Do you have normal shrimp in your tank? I've read some stories of them eating shrimp babies, but it seem dubious to me, and a typical internet of rumours type thing. Also I've read they eat the moss, have you found this?


----------



## Ash_bash (30 Apr 2021)

Yeah I added a group of 8 blue cherries in around the same time of the scuds.

 i've never witnessed one eating a shrimp, they stick to the undergrowth for the most part and the shrimps are normally everywhere else.

I couldn't say if they have ever are the tiniest of shrimp but my 8 turned into around 30+ shrimp so they can't me having much of an effect. Now I've added the Dario's though I don't think any babies are making it.

My plan is to net out the berried females and use noodles Pico tank as a kind of nursery untill there big enough not to make a nice Dario snack.

Again with the moss never seen anything eat it, currently have weeping moss I have to keep taking out every few weeks.


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Apr 2021)

I don't think you need worry Ash, many folk, including me, would welcome them as an addition to the clean up crew and as free live food.


----------



## sparkyweasel (30 Apr 2021)

You could state when advertising your plants that they come from a tank with scuds in, and that any buyers that don't like scuds will need to treat their purchase before adding it to their tank. Most people won't care, and those that do will know where they stand.


----------

